# Stihl KM131R



## BigBadJohn (May 28, 2019)

I just purchased the Stihl Kombi head motor KM131R. I have to say, this thing is a beast. I got the string trimmer attachment and the edger. My edging was overdue since my previous unit died and the KM131R cut through my nest of Centipede stolons creeping onto the sidewalk and driveway like butter, It didn't bog down at all.

I do enjoy the deeper sound of the larger 4-mix engine but it does seem to idle a little low. I'll give it some time and see how it does. I have also noticed that if I blip the throttle off of idle, sometimes I can here a metallic click sound on the initial increase in revs. Could the low idle, if I do in fact have a lower than normal idle, impact it's ability to lube the engine properly until the revs get higher causing this "click" sound?


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

It's definitely a beast! I've got the HT131 pole saw (same engine as the KM131) and the FS110R trimmer which is one size down from the 131. The 131 is very noticeably stronger!

From what you described I think what you're hearing is the clutch engaging. Mine does the same and it's almost like a bell ringing on initial throttle up when the clutch engages.

From my experience with Stihl products, especially the 4-mix engines, the idle is low for the first hour or so of run time from what I assume to be the new tight engine. As it begins breaking in the idle will pick up to a more normal range. I have also found mine a little hard to start for the first few times but this also gets much better as they break in. After 3 to 5 tanks of fuel I have also noticed a power increase. My trimmer, pole saw and blower are all 4-mix engines and once broken in they all start and idle from cold in no more than 3 pulls, usually 2 pulls.

I too like the deeper sound but it takes some time to get used to. After using 2 strokes for years that sound like they're turning 20k RPM the 4-mix at first sounds really slow. There's also a big learning curve on the throttle with these engines. It's extremely touchy compared to the 2 cycle stuff.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

best purchase i ever made along with my stihl backback blower

that sound is normal and nothing to be alarmed. in general though for the first couple tanks of gas you should try not to open it up full throttle so it can break in appropriately


----------



## BigBadJohn (May 28, 2019)

Ecks from Tex said:


> best purchase i ever made along with my stihl backback blower
> 
> that sound is normal and nothing to be alarmed. in general though for the first couple tanks of gas you should try not to open it up full throttle so it can break in appropriately


The BR450 backpack blower is next on my list. It seems to hit a sweet spot in the middle of the Stihl range and is a good value compared to the price/performance of the other models.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

BigBadJohn said:


> I just purchased the Stihl Kombi head motor KM131R. I have to say, this thing is a beast. I got the string trimmer attachment and the edger. My edging was overdue since my previous unit died and the KM131R cut through my nest of Centipede stolons creeping onto the sidewalk and driveway like butter, It didn't bog down at all.
> 
> I do enjoy the deeper sound of the larger 4-mix engine but it does seem to idle a little low. I'll give it some time and see how it does. I have also noticed that if I blip the throttle off of idle, sometimes I can here a metallic click sound on the initial increase in revs. Could the low idle, if I do in fact have a lower than normal idle, impact it's ability to lube the engine properly until the revs get higher causing this "click" sound?


You will most likely need to adjust idle after a few hours of use. I had to do this on my KM130R.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

That's the exact word I use for my 130. Beast.


----------

